

Brink: Artificial Intelligence Arrives [MS Research / 2009] - simba-hiiipower
http://science.discovery.com/videos/brink-package-artificial-intelligence-arrives.html

======
ChuckMcM
Artificial Intelligence,

Knocks on the door,

Nobody answers.

